# K9 cops are valuable asset for NBPD - Herald Zeitung



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://herald-zeitung.com/story.lasso?ewcd=1d350adfee03bacf&-session=HeraldZeitung:40DA3C4E0a6703690EKYV2531D14"><b>K9</b> cops are valuable asset for NBPD</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Herald Zeitung, TX -</font> <nobr>Apr 26, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The <b>K9</b> unit works graveyard hours, often in empty buildings or on darkened sidewalks. At the moment, Hero must prove to Spence he can find a little <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

